# Hola from CO



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Here in iowa, our seasons done easily before march  thats why i got a car


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

yup, in CO the season ends early May-ish, methinks? So I guess I can't complain


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It ends in Colorado when you decide it ends. There is snow to be had year round, it just depends on how much effort you want to put into it.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It ends in Colorado when you decide it ends. There is snow to be had year round, it just depends on how much effort you want to put into it.


that would be nice if that was the case in NJ...ours ended early march! =(


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> It ends in Colorado when you decide it ends. There is snow to be had year round, it just depends on how much effort you want to put into it.


And this is why I'm applying to Colleges in CO


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

bettyw7679 said:


> Hi, I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


Very Much, and welcome to the forums!


----------

